# New Camera



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Got a phone call from my mate last night. He had just got back from a day out in the city and told me that whilst there he'd acquired a brand new top of the range camera absolutely free.

I asked, ''where did you get that?''

He said ''I met a very nice family from Japan whilst I was in Federation Square and was just passing the time of day with them. After a few minutes I was about to go when the Male member of the family asked me if I would mind taking a photograph of them and handed me his camera. They lined up as a group in front of the square and were all smiling at the camera. Just as I was about to click the button I shouted "WAVE" and they all rushed past me and I never saw them again!!''


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

i like it :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm a bit slow, it took me 2 readings before :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

YoungOldUn said:


> I'm a bit slow, it took me 2 readings before :lol: :lol: :lol:


Didn't stop you re-posting it though :lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

SteviedTT said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit slow, it took me 2 readings before :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Just goes to show the 'Demnentia' is still with me and not completely cured  :?  :?


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

@brittan :lol:


----------



## tomeden (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

:lol:


----------

